# bolivian rams in a 20 gallon long



## jamesd (Jul 26, 2006)

Just wanted to know the best way to purchase bolivian rams for a 20 long, It 's a new planted tank with swords, various crypts, rotala and hygro. It also has some rocks and driftwood for cover. Currently the tanks houses 8 von rio tetras. Should I buy a group of 5 or 6 and hope to get a pair? Can I keep more than 1 pair in a tank of this size? I've kept a pair in a 45 gallon before but never in a smaller tank. I do have a 75 gallon planted tank that could support any I have to remove from the 20. The 75 gallon has other smaller cichlids and some tetras (2 male kribs, 1 rainbow cichlid pair, 1 female keyhole cichlid).

Another question. If I don't end up with a pair of Bolivian rams, will a tank this small support individual specimens of more than 1 species ie. 1 ram, 1 curviceps or on of the other dwarf acaras?


----------



## samericantank82 (Nov 5, 2008)

yes, get a few and most likely they will pair up. there will be a lot of fighting between the male rams. but nothing serious. just a lot of those macho male ram's "kissing" :lol: . i would highly recommend that you should keep only one pair in a 20 gallons tank. even after they pair up the male still like to chase the female around the tank especially at feeding time. 
as for keeping individual specimens. yes one of each ram is fine. however, i still only recommend 2 rams in the tank. bolivians is very timid and they only show aggression toward their own kind so if you mix them up with other rams or dwarf cichlids, most likely they will get picked on. the curviceps and dwarf acaras can be very aggressive when they are grown. i have blue and gold ram in a tank with my bolivian and they are doing just fine. so you might want to mix the bolivian with a blue or a gold ram, which are much more peaceful fish. 
i hope this help, have fun.


----------



## emindjonko (11 d ago)

You can keep 4


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Hello @emindjonko .
And, welcome to Cichlid Forum! 
-
C'mon now.... you KNOW this thread dates back to *2008*, right?!! Any of those Bolivian Ram _Grandbabies_ have probably long ago died by now.

And no....








Bolivian ram or Apisto borelli


Hey thanks for taking an interest here. I have a 20 gallon long that I will begin to set up. I Need some help and info on deciding on either Bolivian rams or Apisto borelli. I have done enough research to give them the set up that they like and desired water parameters, oh and I won’t be looking...




www.cichlid-forum.com




You will not be able to successfully keep four, adult-sized Bolivian Rams in a 30" X 12" X 12" sized, 20 gallon 'long' aquarium.


----------

